# Large chola wood in Toronto?



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm looking for some chola. I know Angel Fins sells it in 3" lengths, and Shrimpfever shows 5" pieces on there site, but I'd like a couple of large chunks, preferably branching if possible. 12-16" would be great, even 24" as a straight piece. Does anyone in Toronto sell larger pieces? I was going to order a piece online, but the wood was $20 and the shipping was $80.


----------

